# Todesfalle Styropor-Eisfreihalter?



## Casybay (19. Feb. 2012)

Hallo,
leider ist der starke Frost und mein Eisfreihalter den Mochen und wo möglich allen meinen Libellenlarven zum Verhängnis geworden!
Ob da vielleicht doch noch ein paar Exemplare im Teich überleben konnten?
Hätte ich den Eisfreihalter aus Styropor noch zusätzlich bedecken müssen?
Alles schrecklich!!!!!


----------



## StefanBO (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen*

Oh je, das sieht wirklich schrecklich aus. Das sollte nach meiner Meinung in einen eigenen Thread verschoben werden ("Eisfreihalter als Falle für Libellenlarven & Co." o.ä.).

Ich habe dieses Jahr ähnliche Eisgebilde unter meinen Eisfreihaltern. Aber zum Glück noch keine toten Libellenlarven gefunden. Allerdings sind unter einem zwei tote __ Stichlinge gewesen. Unter bestimmten Umständen scheinen sich also "Fallen" zu bilden.

Das dürfte damit zusammen hängen, dass hier diesen Winter plötzlich und dann anhaltender Dauerfrost (Tag+Nacht) einsetzte. Die Deckel sind da sofort festgefroren, und es waren keine "Wartungsarbeiten" mehr möglich (wie z.B. bei starkem Frost alle ein bis zwei Tage die sich eventuell bildende dünne Eisschicht im Inneren entfernen). Nächstes Mal werde ich mal versuchen, den Deckel nach dem ersten Frost bei angekündigtem Dauerfrost mit Hilfsmitteln zu lösen. Die Eisstärke dürfte diesmal bei bis zu 27 cm gelegen haben.

Letzten Winter gab es keine Propbleme mit den (großen) Eisfreihaltern (mehrmaliger Wechsel zwischen Zeiten mit und ohne Eisdecke auf dem Teich; stärkste Eisstärke ca. 12 cm), und in den beiden Wintern davor klappte es mit ein wenig "Wartung", dass keine oder nur kurzfristig dünne Eisschichten im Eisfreihalter entstanden sind (Eisstärke ca. bis 23 cm).

Ach so, ich denke schon, dass nicht alle Tiere betroffen sind, oder war der Teich komplett durchgefroren?

Manche Amphibien (und Insektenlarven?) überstehen auch kurzfristige Zeiten des Einfrierens (oder Austrocknens), also grundsätzlich sollte man scheinbar tote Tiere erst mal entsprechend geschützt am bzw. im Teich lassen.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen*



Casybay schrieb:


> Hätte ich den Eisfreihalter aus Styropor noch zusätzlich bedecken müssen?


Nein,
du hättest ihn besser im Geschäft lassen sollen:
Seit den letzten Eiszeiten kommen die heimischem Wassertiere
(zu denen zweifelsfrei auch deine __ Molche und Libellenlarven gehören)
problemlos mit dem Winter im Allgemeinen und dem Eis im Speziellen zurecht.
Wenn man sie jedoch durch unnatürliche Eingriffe in die Irre führt,
kann man leicht die ganze Population ausrotten.

Anstatt dem umsatzbeteiligten Verkäufern vertrauen,
solltest du besser die Natur beobachten und ein bissl nachdenken!

Das einzig Gute an der Sache: 
Tiere bestehen aus bis zu 4% ihrer Trockenmasse aus Phosphor,
weshalb das eine einzigartige Gelegenheit ist, den Phosphorgehalt wirksam zu reduzieren
und so zukünftigen Algenplagen entgegenzuwirken!


----------



## Casybay (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen*

@Stefan,
die letzten Jahre hatte es mit den Freihaltern gut geklappt, aber dieser Frost ist für unsere rheinhessischen Breiten höchst ungewöhnlich.
Der tiefere Teich war Molchfrei und auch da hab ich keine Libellenlarveneinschlüsse im Eissockel. Aber im Anderen eben extrem und in dem waren im Jan. auch schon die __ Molche.
Ich kann im Moment nicht sagen ob der kleinere Teich durchfroren war, an Hand der Luft einschlüsse nehm ich es fast an .


----------



## Limnos (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hi Carmen

Wegen der __ Molche brauchst Du Dir keine Sorgen zu machen: die überwintern an Land. Sie sind nur nur Fortpflanzungszeit im Wasser. Was die Libellenlarven anbetrifft, bin ich überrascht. irgendwas muss, evtl. schon vorher gestorbene Tiere hochgewirbelt haben. Aber Dein Unglück bestärkt mich darin, an Teichen der Natur freien Lauf zu lassen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Casybay (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Wolfgang,
leider waren die  4Molche schon im frühen Jan. in den Teich eingewandert.
Ich hab sie am Wochenende im Eissockel gesehen und nach langsamen auftauen, tot entnommen.
Ich hoffe aber auf all dei anderen __ Molche in unserer Drainage am Haus, das die überlebt haben und erst später in die aufgetauten Teichlein wandern.


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen*

Meiner Meinung gehören alle diese Styropor-Eis„frei“halter verboten bzw. aus dem Handel genommen. Warum? Weil sie definitiv nichts taugen, bestenfalls als Spiel- und Bastermaterial. Sorry, aber es ist nun mal so. In meinem allerersten Teich hatte ich auch mal so ein Ding und habe es gleich wieder entsorgt.

Grundsätzlich: zufrieren stellt kein Problem dar. Es kommt auf den Teich (Tiefe!) und die Lebewesen darin an. Über Koi-Teiche und deren Technik müssen wir hier nicht reden. Bleiben also Natur-Teiche mit mehr oder weniger Fischbesatz (__ Moderlieschen etc.)

Kleine und mittlere  Teiche:  einen oder mehrere Büschel Stroh rein stellen. Das reicht zum (Faul)Gas- bzw. Sauerstoffaustausch.

Größere Teiche: Hier macht ein elektrischer Eisfreihalter Sinn. Ob mittels Sprudlerstein vom Aquarienbedarf (Membrampumpe) oder mit „Tauchsieder“ bzw. Heizstab und Frostwächter (hierzu einfach mal googeln) darf jeder selber entscheiden (Stromkosten etc.). 

Wenn gar keine Fische drin sind, würde ich auf alles verzichten. Eine Eisschicht hat noch keinem Teich geschadet. Es sei denn, der Teich ist zu flasch und friert bis auf den Boden zu. Aber dann ist ohnehin Hopfen und Malz verloren. 

Also, vertraut auch mal der Natur und pfuscht nicht ständig rein, auch wenn‘s sicherlich gut gemeint ist. 

Meine Meinung dazu


----------



## Annett (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Todesfalle Eisfreihalter?*

Hallo.

Ich habe mal ein neues Thema aus Carmens Desaster gemacht... 

Uns ging es vor vielen, vielen Jahren (Anfang der 90er) genauso. Die Goldfische waren als Eisklotz direkt mittig unter dem Eisfreihalter eingefroren. Alle!


----------



## Moonlight (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen*



StefanBO schrieb:


> Nächstes Mal werde ich mal versuchen, den Deckel nach dem ersten Frost bei angekündigtem Dauerfrost mit Hilfsmitteln zu lösen.



Das laß bleiben. Wenn Du den angefrorenen Deckel öffnest, drängt das Wasser nach oben und läuft über den Rand auf die umliegende Eisfläche.

Ist mir vor 11Jahren bei meinem 1.Teich passiert. Damit war die Funktion des Eisfreihalters hinüber. Es ist dann alles gleichmäßig gefroren.

Mandy


----------



## Digicat (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Todesfalle Styropor-Eisfreihalter?*

Servus Carmen

Das stimmt mich sehr traurig 

Prinzipiell stimme ich DSP und dem "Fürst von Babylon" zu, wenn der Teich minimum 1 Meter tief ist ... da kannst Natur, Natur sein lassen ...

Aber ich fürchte dein Teich ist nicht tief genug ... 

Das haben solche Teichschalen an sich, wie du es uns im Bild zeigst ...

MMn. hilft da ausser dem Teich mit Folie neu, mit ausreichender Tiefe, zu bauen, garnix ...

Egal was du in den Teich gibst um ihn eisfrei zu halten geht nach hinten los ...

Sprudler (belüften): du treibst CO² aus, mangelndes Pflanzenwachstum ist die Folge
Heizstab: unnatürliches Verhalten der Bewohner (Larven) und deren Schädigung können die Folgen sein ...

Wie gesagt ... auf ausreichende flächige (2m²) Tiefe kommt es an ...

Ich hoffe es ist nicht alles Leben zerstört :beten


----------



## Bebel (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Todesfalle Styropor-Eisfreihalter?*

Hallo Carmen

In diesem Winter ist alles anders als in den vorherigen Jahren. Die beiden letzten Winter in NRW waren zwar länger und härter als in diesem Jahr aber die Eisschicht die sich in der kurzen Zeit auf meinem Teich gebildet hat ist dicker als in jedem anderen Winter vorher. 

Ich nutze einen Luftsprudler als Eisfreihalter aber der hatte in diesem Jahr sehr viel Mühe ein Luftloch frei zu halten. Teilweise war das Loch nur noch 15x15cm groß. Ich würde meinen Teich nicht ganz zufrieren lassen, das ist mir im ersten Jahr passiert und ich konnte sehen wie die überwinternden __ Frösche bei den ersten Sonnenstrahlen in Panik am Teichrand versuchten an die Luft zu kommen. Mein Mann und ich haben dann in Gemeinschaftsarbeit ein Loch in die Eisdecke geschmolzen! So dass die Frösche, die aus ihrer Winterruhe erwacht waren, an diesem Loch Sauerstoff tanken konnten. Trotzdem waren schon zwei Frösche gestorben.

Ich würde immer versuchen ein "Loch " eisfrei zu halten - die Sprudler verbrauchen echt wenig Strom.

LG 
Bebel


----------



## Casybay (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Todesfalle Styropor-Eisfreihalter?*

Hallo und vielen Dank für Eure Anteilnahme und Ratschläge!
Über der kleineren Teich werde ich mir wirklich Gedanken machen. Der war für diesen Frost devenitiv zu flach.
Da mir aber nur ein relativ schmales Gartenstück  zu Verfügung steht, weiss ich nicht, ob sich ein größerer Folienteich realisieren läßt.Alternativ müsste ich die kleine Schale entfernen.


----------



## Nikolai (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Todesfalle Styropor-Eisfreihalter?*

Hallo,
ganz kann ich die Aussagen über den Eisfreihalter nicht verstehen. Schuld an dem Desaster ist ja nicht der Eisfreihalter. Die Tiere haben sich nur in höchster Saustoffnot an der Stelle versammelt, wo noch etwas Sauerstoff vorhanden war. Die starken Fröste haben dann auch die letzte sauerstoffhaltige Stelle einfrieren lassen. Das heißt, die Tiere wären ohne Eisfreihalter unter der Eisdecke erstickt, so hatten sie noch einige Stunden (Tage?) länger zu leben. Trotz der Gefahr der Unterkühlung bevorzuge ich Luftsprudler ca. 20cm unter der Wasseroberfläche. In Kombination mit einem Eisfreihalter kann man der Unterkühlung auch entgegenwirken.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Zermalmer (21. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Todesfalle Styropor-Eisfreihalter?*

Ich schliesse mich Nikolai an.
Bei meinem alten Teich habe ich auch seit langem einen Eisfreihalter in Betrieb gehabt.

Ist nie zugefrohren.

Kontrollen haben nur ergeben, das der entstehende Schaum gelegentlich angefrohren ist, dabei war es eigentlich immer egal wie kalt es ist.

Ich finde, man muss exakt 2 Dinge bei den Styropor Eisfreihaltern beachten... 
1. Ohne Luftsprudler in 20-30cm funktionieren die Dinger natürlich nicht.
Habe bei mir in der Umgebung schon ettliche Teiche gesehen... da schwimmt ein Eisfreihalter drauf... nur von einem Luftsprudler sehe ich da nichts 
2. Gelegentlich sollte man schon nachgucken, vor allem wenn drumherum die Eisfläche geschlossen ist und das Ding unter Schnee verschwindet, dann gibt es natürlich das Risiko, dass im nahen Bereich eine Vereisung stattfindet und keine neue Luft Nachkommen kann und das ding 'versiegelt' wird.


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Todesfalle Styropor-Eisfreihalter?*

Wir hatten auch von Anfang an einen Eisfreihalter in Betrieb.
Dies ist nun seit 3 Wintern so, bisher nie Probleme gehabt.
Es wird regelmäßig von uns kontrolliert, ob es im Eisfreihalter offenes Wasser hat.
Unsere Flachwasserzone ist sehr gut bepflanzt, altes, verblühtes Kraut lasse ich grundsätzlich über den Winter stehen, sodaß auch hier die Möglichkeit des Gasaustausches gegeben ist.


----------



## Joachim (21. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Todesfalle Styropor-Eisfreihalter?*

Moin,

schaut euch doch bitte mal den Teich an, um den es geht - ich denke in diesem Fall ist die Größe des "Teiches" wohl entscheidend im Zusammenspiel aus Temperaturen und Eisfreihalter.


----------



## V8 Cruiser (21. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Todesfalle Styropor-Eisfreihalter?*

Ich habe auch schon seit Jahren einen Eisfreihalter und Sprudler in Betrieb.
Zusätzlich habe ich meinen Teich mit 10 cm dicken Styroporplatten ganz abgedeckt bis auf den Teichrand und da hatte ich auch eine Eisschicht von ca. 20 cm .
Unter den Platten und Eisfreihalter (außer ca 25 cm um den Plattenrand herum) war mein Teich eisfrei, habe aber auch eine Teichtiefe von 180 cm. 
Ich habe viele Teiche in der Nachbarschaft die immer alle zugefroren sind, da ich aber Kois als Bewohner habe möchte ich kein Risiko eingehen.
Der schöne Nebenefekt, zu mir in den Teich kommen viele __ Frösche zum überwintern. 

LG Hansjürgen :hai


----------



## lollo (21. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Todesfalle Styropor-Eisfreihalter?*

Hallo,

ich habe noch nie Probleme mit meinem Eisfreihalter gehabt.
Eine richtige Anwendung, wie die Hersteller auch angeben, sollte man schon beachten.

Wenn das schwimmende Teil des Eisfreihalters festgefroren ist, senkt man ganz geringfügig (ca.1cm) den Wasserspiegel, so das zwischen der Eisschicht und Wasseroberfläche eine Luftschicht entsteht. Bei der Größe des gezeigten Teiches leicht zu realisieren.

Dieser Hohlraum wirkt einmal als zusätzliche Isolation, und wenn dann irgend welche Gase, wie immer erwähnt, austreten sollten, werden diese über den Eisfreihalter dann entsorgt. Bei extremen Wintern kann man natürlich mit einem Sprudler durch den Eisfreihalter unterstützend tätig werden.
Bei Schnee sollte auch das Entlüftungsröhrchen im Deckel des Eisfreihaltern verwendet werden.


----------



## pema (21. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Todesfalle Styropor-Eisfreihalter?*

Hallo,
'ich kann mich meinen Vorredner nur anschließen'. Das Problem ist in diesem Falle sicherlich nicht der Styroporeisfreihalter, sondern die zu geringe Teichtiefe. "Todesfalle"...keine Ahnung wie das gemeint sein soll Da Libellenlarven keine atmosphärische Luft benötigen kommt es in diesem Falle wohl eher auf die Sauerstoffkonzentration im Wasser an und darauf, ob und wieviel Wasser überhaupt noch zur Verfügung steht.

Dieser Winter ist (war) wirklich extrem in dieser Hinsicht und ich möchte gar nicht wissen, wie viele Lebewesen in unseren Teichen gestorben sind...aber an einem Styropordeckel lag es sicher nicht.

petra

p.s. Meine __ Rückenschwimmer waren auf jeden Fall wohl dankbar dafür, dass sie - als die Temperaturen etwas anstiegen - eine eisfreie Fläche hatten, an der sie Sauerstoff tanken konnten.


----------



## Casybay (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Todesfalle Styropor-Eisfreihalter?*

Hallo und guten Abend,
bei all den armen toten Tieren , die __ Egel und Wasserasseln haben natürlich überlebt!
Interessant ist auch, ob doch auch Libellenlarven sich doch irgentwie retten konnten und bei vollständig eisfreien Teichen , werde ich nochmal mit der Taschenlampe suchen.
Eine Herausfordrung bei solch einem Winter war es doch und ich sehen mich da doch in der Schuld, nicht mich oft genug um die Teichfreihalter gekümmert zuhaben.


----------



## Zermalmer (25. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Todesfalle Styropor-Eisfreihalter?*

Hallo Carmen,
Ich habe die letzten Wochen auch ein wenig das Thema Teich 'schleifen lassen' 
(wenn ich meine Bastelei fertig habe, werde ich in meinem Thread drüber Berichten  )

Man muss halt immer abschätzen, in welchem Abstand man Kontrollen durchführen sollte bzw. wieviel Zeit man noch drauf geben kann, wenn man eben mal einen Kontrollgang nicht durchführen will oder einfach nicht kann.


----------



## Casybay (25. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Todesfalle Styropor-Eisfreihalter?*

Hallo Andreas,
man lernt nie aus und man kann nur versuchen es beim nächsten Mal besser zu machen!
Ich würde mich auch sehr über Meinungen der Kleinstteich-Besitzer freuen.
Wie habt Ihr Eure Teichlein durch den sehr harten Winter bekommen?


----------



## Matthais31 (25. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Todesfalle Styropor-Eisfreihalter?*

Bei mir im Teich hat alles Überlebt Ich habe von Oase einen Eisfreihalter mit Sprudler der War komplett eingefrohren ich habe Jeden tag ein Loch in das Eis Hacken müssen damit der Überdruck des Sprudler entweichen konnte die Eisschicht war zum Schluß 25 cm Stark und die Fische waren in 1,4 m tiefe am grund und haben da Gepennt als die Sonne mal geschienen hat habe ich sie unter dem Eis Schwimmen gesehen 
jetzt wo nur noch einen Eisscholle auf dem Teich ist sind sie wieder Munter und Ärgern schon wieder die Katze vom Nachbar ( die lag schon ein mal im teich Wasser mögen die nicht  ) seit dem geht sie nicht mehr an das Wasser und schaut nur aus Sicherrer entfernung in das Wasser 
Ist wie Kino


----------



## Zermalmer (25. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Todesfalle Styropor-Eisfreihalter?*



Matthais31 schrieb:


> Bei mir im Teich hat alles Überlebt Ich habe von Oase einen Eisfreihalter mit Sprudler der War komplett eingefrohren ich habe Jeden tag ein Loch in das Eis Hacken müssen damit der Überdruck des Sprudler entweichen konnte


Hallo Matthias,
"Hacken" erzeugt unnötig Lärm unter Wasser und stresst die Fische ungemein.

Sinnvoller wäre gewesen, wenn Du mit einer Thermoskanne heisses Wasser zum auftauen benutzt hättest oder einem geeigneten Topf, der heiss ist, den Bereich im Eisfreihalter wieder Eisfrei zu machen.


----------



## Joerg (26. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Todesfalle Styropor-Eisfreihalter?*

Das aufhacken einer Stelle sehe ich auch als gefährlicher an, als eine geschlossene Eisdecke. 
Sind genügend Pflanzenstengel im Teich und er ist im Herbst von den vermodernden Resten gut entsorgt worden, sollten keine größeren Vorkehrungen nötig sein.

Auch wenn Eishalter sicher ihre Berechtigung haben, sind sie aus meiner persönlichen Sicht nicht in allen Fällen die optimalste Wahl.
Für die besten halte ich die mit Heizer. Luftsprudler können eine zusätzliche Auskühlung des Teichs verursachen. Bei extremen Außentemperaturen führt das möglicherweise zu einer Strömung im Teich, die das ausbilden einer sicheren unteren Zone von 4° behindert.


----------



## Matthais31 (26. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Todesfalle Styropor-Eisfreihalter?*

Mit Hacken habe ich mich nicht richtig ausgedrückt d.h nur die Dünne eisschicht die sich am Luftaustritt gebildet hat immer wieder Zerkloppft ( ein Zwei Schläge )
Zwischen Eisdecke und Wasser war nach einer woche ein Richtiges Luftpolster
Man Glaupt nicht wiefiel Wasser Durch das Frieren Verlohren Geht ( an die Eisschicht ) 
Pflanzen hat es genug drinnen ( Stängel)
Grobe Reste habe ich Entfernt(Blätter) richtig Sauber gemacht (nein)


----------



## bigfoot (26. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Todesfalle Styropor-Eisfreihalter?*

Kleine Teiche können nur durch externe Beheizung "warm" gehalten werden, das Verhältnis von von Oberfläche zu Volumen lässt hier im Verhältnis zur Oberflächenabgabe zu wenig Wärmeleitung zu, Zudem ist der tiefste Punkt nicht im permanent frostfreien Bereich.

Daher Eisfreihalter und Sprudler nur für größere (tiefere!) Teiche.


----------



## Deuned (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Todesfalle Styropor-Eisfreihalter?Elektrischer Heizer?*

So,nach dem Mottoer nächste Winter kommt bestimmt,denke ich jetzt schon an die Faulgase im Winter.Sie sollen ja entweichen können,was bei geschlossener Eisdecke nicht möglich ist.
Früher hatte mein Teich genug Pflanzen,die sicher auch im Eis eine Gasdurchlässigkeit boten.
Nun ist der Teich komplett neu angelegt und der Bewuchs muss erst kommen.
Daher meine Frage nach konkreten eigenen Erfahrungen von euch mit einem elektrischen Eisfreihalter(z.B. Heissner TZ560).Er arbeitet mit seinen 150 W immer nur bei Temperaturen unter null Grad,ist also kein extremer Stromfresser.Wer kann dazu etwas sagen?

Früher hatte ich auch mal den Oaseeisfreihalter mit dem Styroporschwimmkörper und der kleinen Pumpe.Das hat bei mir nicht so recht funktioniertas hochkommende Wasser fror an der Wasseroberfläche zu einem Kunstgebilde und es war kein Platz für die Gase frei.


----------



## Nori (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Todesfalle Styropor-Eisfreihalter?*

Du kannst sicher sein, dass deine 150W im Winter ständig am heizen sind - viel Spass mit der Stromrechnung.
Ich verwende seit Jahren einen Styrophor-Eisfreihalter, in den ich 2 Ausströmkugeln integriert hab - zusätzlich noch eine Ausströmerplatte (Durchmesser ca. 20 cm) - beides wird von einem ACO Lk 60 befeuert (30 Watt) und mittels zweier Apsperrhähnen regelbar. Die Luftpumpe läuft Zeitschaltuhr gesteuert, so dass sich der Stromverbrauch in Grenzen hält.
Bilanz der letzten beiden Winter: 1 toter Goldi, der festgefroren war.


Gruß Nori


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Todesfalle Styropor-Eisfreihalter?*

Hallo,

ich verwende das einen Teichheizer zusammen mit dem Frostwächter (beides von Schego) seit zwei Jahren bzw. Wintern. Hat immer bestens funtioniert und es war ein Loch von rund 20 - 30 cm Durchmesser frei. Stromverbrauch ist sicherlich ein Thema, aber ich konnte keinen dramatischen Anstieg meiner Stromrechnung feststellen 

Diese ganzen Styropor-Eisfreihalter habe ich in diversen Varianten ausprobiert und konnte mich mit keinem anfreunden (hochgedrückt, verschoben, kein Loch im Eis bzw. zugefroren, mit Schnee voll gedeckt etc.). 

Mein Fazit: Die paar Euro ist mir mein Teich im Winter wert


----------



## fischmolchlibelle (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Todesfalle Styropor-Eisfreihalter?*

das heist wenn der teich einiger maßen tief/groß ist und einen oxdator hat (der reinen sauerstoff in den teich einbringt und stromlos ist) braucht man keine bedenken zu haben


----------



## Deuned (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Todesfalle Styropor-Eisfreihalter?*

Ich denke auch,dass es an den Kosten nicht liegen kann und darf,denn die sind ja doch sehr niedrig.Man kommt auf rund 60 Cent/Tag.
Aber dieser Betrag fällt ja halt nur an - wenn man einen Frostwächter davor schaltet oder einen Heizer mit einem eingebauten Temperaturschalter(TZ560)nimmt- wenn die Temperaturen unter Null Grad sind.Wenn ich mich an den letzten Winter erinnere waren das gerade mal 4 Wochen.
Ich will jetzt nicht aufrechnen was tote Fische kosten,sondern einfach nur meine Freude rechnen,wenn alle überlebt haben;so ist auch mir das Geld für meinen Winterteich wert.
Rainer vielleicht kannst du noch kurz schreiben,mit wieviel Watt dein Teichheizer arbeitet.


----------



## addigarten (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Todesfalle Styropor-Eisfreihalter?*

Hallo ihr Winter tüftler,
der eine so der andere so, ich habe zwei kleine Springbrunnenpumpen im Winter  laufen und betreibe dieses schon mehrere Jahre, Mein Teich ist 0,60 m tief und habe ca. 30 Goldfische im Teich mir ist noch kein Fisch im winter verstorben.
Viele Grüße
Adolf


----------



## koifischfan (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Todesfalle Styropor-Eisfreihalter?*



> ... - wenn die Temperaturen unter Null Grad sind.


Kein Teich mit einigen 1000 Litern friert bei wenigen Grad unter Null zu. Warum also heizen.

Ein Luftsprudler mit 5 Watt läuft ständig. Sollte das Loch mal zufrieren, schalte ich den 100 Watt Heizer für 15-30 Minuten ein. Dann schafft es wieder der Sprudler. Die Heizung schalte ich aber höchstens zwei Mal am Tag ein. So schnell bilden sich Gase nun auch wieder nicht.

Das Ganze ließe sich mit einer Schaltuhr automatisieren. Natürlich kannst du den Frostwächter auch hinter die Uhr hängen.


----------



## fischmolchlibelle (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Todesfalle Styropor-Eisfreihalter?*



fischmolchlibelle schrieb:


> das heist wenn der teich einiger maßen tief/groß ist und einen oxdator hat (der reinen sauerstoff in den teich einbringt und stromlos ist) braucht man keine bedenken zu haben


kann mir jemand darauf antworten
hier noch der link zu dem teil
http://www.zentralverkauf.de/a/3292...dium=organic&gclid=CIKk4rmzxLECFYa-zAod1EcAyQ


----------



## Lucy79 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Todesfalle Styropor-Eisfreihalter?*



addigarten schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Winter tüftler,
> der eine so der andere so, ich habe zwei kleine Springbrunnenpumpen im Winter  laufen und betreibe dieses schon mehrere Jahre, Mein Teich ist 0,60 m tief und habe ca. 30 Goldfische im Teich mir ist noch kein Fisch im winter verstorben.
> Viele Grüße
> Adolf



hmm.... also in den letzten harten Wintern war unser Teich ca. 50 cm tief zugefroren...  aber mal ne andre Frage... 60 cm tief?  ist das im Sommer nicht ne warme Fischsuppe???


----------



## fischmolchlibelle (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Todesfalle Styropor-Eisfreihalter?*

meiner ist 70 nein wenn er groß genug ist an der tiefsten stelle bei mir ca. 3quadratmeter


----------



## addigarten (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Todesfalle Styropor-Eisfreihalter?*

Hallo Susanne,
ich hab es noch nicht festgestellt,ob das wasser zu warm wird.
Habe seit geraumer Zeit ein Thermometer am Filter dieser zeigt  immer 18° bis 22° an.trotz
der letzten Tage bei 30° Hitze.
Wenn es trotzdem mal zu warm werden sollte, was ich noch nicht festgestellt habe,dann lasse ich frisches Brunnenwasser zulaufen.
Viele Grüße
adolf


----------



## Limnos (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Todesfalle Styropor-Eisfreihalter?*

Hi

Ich habe auch seit fast 25 Jahren zwei Teiche, die maximal 70cm tief sind und je aus 8x6m Folie bestehen. Ich treffe keinerlei Wintervorsorgen, weder mit Durchlüftung, noch mit Abdeckungen. Hin und wieder sehe ich nach Abschmelzen des Eises ein oder zwei Fischleichen, aber ich denke das ist der natürliche Aderlass eines Winters. Ich habe Goldfische und Karauschen darin. Und es bleibt auch immer noch genug für den __ Reiher übrig, ohne das der Gesamtbestand merkbar abnähme. Wie die Sache bei Koibesatz wäre, kann ich nicht sagen, da ich keine habe.

MfG.
Wolfgang

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

